# Ford 7700 Simms injector pump



## brushhogger (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello
I traded for a 7700. Doing some fixin and have some questions.
It appears as if the pump has been off this tractor. I don't know for sure and don't know if it was rebuilt or not.
There are two set "screws" that have holes for wire, but no wire in them.
I'm wondering if they are set where they need to be or not.
What does this adjustment do? What does this part of the pump control?
thanks


----------



## the key of knowledge (Jul 12, 2020)

Just a guess(none of my ford manuals cover the 7700) but looks like one is idle speed and the other is a stop to prevent overspeed?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Idle & low idle screws..


----------



## brushhogger (Oct 14, 2013)

thepumpguysc said:


> Hi Idle & low idle screws..


thank you

the top one is not touching so I'm curious is that normal?
should I turn it down as to keep that from moving around?

I haven't watched it when the tractor is running to know if it moves, it does not by hand


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Don’t touch the screws unless there’s a problem w the speed.
That cam won’t move until u move the throttle .. it will touch the bottom screw at low idle & touch the top screw when u move the throttle lever to increase the rpms..


----------



## brushhogger (Oct 14, 2013)

will do


----------

